# Millin' like a villian . . .



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2012)

I milled off and on the first half of the day, and nearly non-stop until half an hour ago. I was driving off from the mill with the last load of lumber & turning blanks I snapped this pic. It was prettier than the pic can show, but everyone knows a sunset can't really be captured in a picture. 

[attachment=1121]


I took a few pics of wood earlier but not in the past 6 hours or so. I'll get some more posted later as I am sealing. I got enough wood to fill everyone's wants here and some of my non WB back orders.
[attachment=1122]

[attachment=1123]

[attachment=1124]

[attachment=1125]


----------



## CodyS (Jan 16, 2012)

never going to get over that colour!


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2012)

very cool Kevin. I just love that BE


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2012)

phinds said:


> very cool Kevin. I just love that BE



Paul I'm sorry for not getting back to you about receiving the poster. I'm not good with stuff like that. But I'd rather let you know here so I can have an excuse to promote your wonderful wood ID poster that I did receive it! I'm going to build a frame for it. It's THAT cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the photos. That wood is just SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phinds (Jan 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Paul I'm sorry for not getting back to you about receiving the poster. I'm not good with stuff like that. But I'd rather let you know here so I can have an excuse to promote your wonderful wood ID poster that I did receive it! I'm going to build a frame for it. It's THAT cool.



Great ... glad you liked it. I keep forgetting to promote it here myself, but I'll get to it one of these days.


----------



## JMC (Jan 16, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


TMI


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 17, 2012)

Kev,
Glad to see you back at it!
You know you've matured when you can appreciate a good sunset!
I'm a BIG fan of twilight! (The actual event, not the books/movies!):i_am_so_happy:

Paul,
Poster ordered!
Thanks!

p


----------



## Admin (Jan 17, 2012)

Paul I got your cookies out of all the activity yesterday if I haven't mentioned that yet. They were big but not "round round". I think they're fine but I'll post them anyway just to make sure they're suitable for your purpose. I think the shape actually lends itself to bar stools. :yes:


.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 17, 2012)

admin said:


> Paul I got your cookies out of all the activity yesterday if I haven't mentioned that yet. They were big but not "round round". I think they're fine but I'll post them anyway just to make sure they're suitable for your purpose. I think the shape actually lends itself to bar stools. :yes:
> 
> 
> .



Kev,
Grateful as always, appreciate yer product!

I TOTALLY trust yer judgement!:wacko1:

If'n ya want, I could sketch my behind to scale and you could...
Nevermind.

p


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> ...
> 
> I TOTALLY trust yer judgement!:wacko1:



Well, these may not suit your fancy for some weird reason. So to be safe . . . 

[attachment=1130]
They are between 16" to 20" on places. The black smudge is just surface. 



txpaulie said:


> ...
> 
> If'n ya want, I could sketch my behind to scale and you could...


 :stop: :timeout:

I'm too far behind to look at your behind anyway. 



.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Magnificent!

Thanks Kevin.

Chuck 'em in a box and send 'em my way...

Lemme know if'n ya need my addy, and also gimme a total, at your convenience, of course!

She'll be pleased, which means I'll be happy!

p


----------

